
Tim Berners-Lee: “This is a serious moment for the web’s future.” - mxfh
https://twitter.com/timberners_lee/status/976623317808484352
======
mxfh
Tim Berners-Lee: _This is a serious moment for the web’s future. But I want us
to remain hopeful. The problems we see today are bugs in the system. Bugs can
cause damage, but bugs are created by people, and can be fixed by people.

I can imagine Mark Zuckerberg is devastated that his creation has been abused
and misused. (Some days I have the same feeling #justsaying)

I would say to him: You can fix it. It won’t be easy but if companies work
with governments, activists, academics and web users we can make sure
platforms serve humanity.

General rules for us all: Any data about me, wherever it is, is mine and mine
alone to control. If you are given the right to use data for one purpose, use
it for that purpose alone.

If you have access to data for research purposes, it is REALLY IMPORTANT that
you ONLY uses it for research purposes. So much important science and medicine
depends on that data.

My message to all web users today is this: I may have invented the web, but
you make it what it is. And it’s up to all of us to build a web that reflects
our hopes & fulfils our dreams more than it magnifies our fears & deepens our
divisions.

What can web users do? Get involved. Care about your data. It belongs to you.
If we each take a little of the time we spend using the web to fight for the
web, I think we’ll be ok. Tell companies and your government representatives
that your data and the web matter.

And to every digital rights organisation large and small, to every journalist
investigating the impact of data and the web on our world - thank you. Keep
fighting for the web we want. The web will not realise its potential without
you. #oneweb #foreveryone

For more of my thoughts on how we get everyone connected, and make sure they
have a web worth connecting to, check out the @webfoundation blog:_

[https://webfoundation.org/2018/03/web-
birthday-29/](https://webfoundation.org/2018/03/web-birthday-29/)

~~~
juststeve
thank you

~~~
mxfh
hope it's clear, that this is a quote of TBL (sans the twitter-threading-
fluff), not mine.

------
nugi
"Misused" my ass. Facebook was and is, business as usual. He seems more
worried about another conpanies business model and their bottom line.

